# Aquarium in the garage?



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm...Sounds like you might need a new girlfriend.......J/K!!! 

It really depends on how cold it gets in the garage and how long it stays cold. Tank size will also play a factor IMO.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just curious - what is her reason for not "permitting" a tank in the house?


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

You'd really be giving a in-tank heater a workout. I doubt it would be able to keep it much more than 10 degrees over ambient temp unless you pulled out some big wattage.. and big electricity to do it. I'm sure it's possible, but the effort and cost required might be prohibitive. Collect local/cold water species and you can keep it all year in the garage and watch the seasons change in the tank. Having them flourish all year long without adequate temp though I doubt is possible without a significant investment or at least a plan to insulate the tank. 

You could build a small fish-room in your garage, space permitting, that you could keep heated with a space heater if you insulated it well. That would work and probably be the most cost efficient and allow you to enjoy the hobby without having to compromise what you want to keep in the tanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

a) Insulate all the way around the tank, with an insulating front panel for the winter. Two inch foam as a minimum. Enjoy the heck out of the tank Spring, Summer and Fall. 
Keep cheap fish in there the first Winter. 
I suggest a 55 or larger for mass. Plan on multiple heaters. I'd go for at least four 300 watt or higher. Use a thermometer with a remote sensor so you can check the tank temp without disturbing the foam panel. Consider a slopping plastic tube to feed through so you don't disturb the insulation. 

b) Rest in the Winter and shut the tank down. Perhaps you have, or can acquire a friend who can warehouse your fish for the Winter. 

c) Go with seasonal Killis.


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

It could be done, but as said above, multiple heaters and styrofoam would probably get you through the winter, but it would still be risky.

I'd talk her into the basement and be sure you buy a good quality tank with nice thick glass and silicone so that you never need worry of a blow out. Also buy good quality pumps and be sure to keep the seals in check. 

I'm assuming she's concerned with water damage in case of leakage/blow out?
My GF was worried about the same thing when we moved into our house and now I'm up to 1-125gal and 3-10gals in the basement with no complaints. She actually enjoys the tanks now.

Good luck to you buddy!


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey baked,
i'm in mass too with the same issue. we just bought a house a few months ago. gf refused the tanks in the house so i "took" the basement and made it my fish room. it has no heat at all. when we first moved in it was feb. my tanks were struggling to stay warm. i have a hydor inline heater for my 55g. i had a glass heater at the top of the tank and it said it was at 78 degrees. one day the suction cup fell off and the heater sunk to the far corner of the tank where there was barely any circulation. when i noticed the heater it said that it was 60 degrees down there. 18 degree difference between the top of the tank and the bottom. all of my fish were doing fine but i'm sure it wasnt a good situation. 

i'm sure that it can be done, just have to figure it out. 

where in Ma are you from?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

cheaman said:


> It could be done, but as said above, multiple heaters and styrofoam would probably get you through the winter, but it would still be risky.
> 
> I'd talk her into the basement and be sure you buy a good quality tank with nice thick glass and silicone so that you never need worry of a blow out. Also buy good quality pumps and be sure to keep the seals in check.
> 
> ...


 
my gf doesnt care how many tanks i have as long as she cant see them. i'm up to 5 right now. 55, 29, 20L, 10, 5 and i'm about to get another 20L. doesnt care at all. i dont even think she knows whats down there or where i disappear to every night


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

Basement is a stretch.

I'm still worried about a blowout. 40 gallons of water in the basement would not make for a happy nights sleep.


----------



## BetaBerry (May 5, 2010)

Has she seen the great tanks you used to have before, or have you tried showing her pics of well-kept planted tanks? I really think that a beautiful tank is a work of art, and an awesome piece of decoration in a house. Sorry if this doesn't help much, I'm just wondering if you have tried persuading her into catching the aquarium bug... or at least being more open to the hobby. My husband wasn't big into aquariums, and he wasn't that into the idea of me buying a bigger tank either... so I'm negotiating. Started with a 10g, now got a 29g, next step will probably be a 55g (our apt complex does have a 40g limit which I find silly but don't wanna lose my security deposit over).


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

40 gallons on a basement floor is a walk in the park. nothing to loose sleep over.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

what town are you from?


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

> I'm still worried about a blowout. 40 gallons of water in the basement would not make for a happy nights sleep.


I'm not saying it couldn't happen.. but I've never had it happen in 15 years. Not a crack, not a leak, nothing. Only thing I ever had was building my own sump with a whole lot of plumbing involved and I lost 10gallons on the floor because of it.

I've never ever had a friend, in an aquarium club or otherwise ever have a blowout. Honestly, I can't even recall reading about anyone ever having one on the internet either.

Doesn't mean it _can't_ happen, but it's usually the last thing I worry about when it comes to keeping an aquarium. 

If you are really worried about it, go with an acrylic tank. Those things are super strong and are chemically welded at the seams. They certainly aren't going to leak, can't shatter, and the only downside to them at all is they are more expensive and prone to scratches.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

BakedStuffedHuman said:


> I'm still worried about a blowout.


Have you had this happen to you before? What is your rationale for thinking you will experience a blowout? If blowouts were frequent in this hobby you would not find nearly as many people keeping aquariums. If you still don't trust the numbers then go with an acrylic tank as suggested.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

You could get goldfish for the garage.........


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow- if you can only keep a tank in your garage then what's the point? Do you really want to spend that much time in the garage? If she is adamant about no tanks in the house, then it's probably time to find a new hobby (or a new girlfriend, as previously stated).


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

wendyjo said:


> You could get goldfish for the garage.........


darn good idea. But I wouldn't keep goldies in anything smaller than a 55G.
There are other cold water fish though. You can get native shiners & darters. Your choice of plants might be limited.

The down side also is the cold might cause the tank to crack. Just make sure the water doesn't freeze which will make it worse.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I know they have large space heaters that run off of propane. Im note sure how much they cost, but we use them in our warehouse. Your best bet is to convince her to let you have 1 room for your fish and your other crap. What is she worried about? I can understand not wanting tanks all over the house, but what about a room that is yours that no one else sees?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't worry about a tank breaking but I do make quite the mess when I do much more than a water change. Is there a room with a tiled or linoed floor where water isn't an issue? How about a two gallon betta tank on the bathroom or kitchen counter? 

Break her in slowly. Don't have to buy the 200 gallon rimless tank with sump first thing.


----------



## Charles Crews (May 10, 2010)

Dude... if you are worried about having a massive water spill you need to pick a different hobby. I have a 206gal upstairs with a sump, if that sprung a leak or something when haywire in the sump do you know the problem I would have? It's more of a trust thing, you trust the tank it will trust you!

BTW ditch the GF if she is already making rules.

Don't chase em' replace em'


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

maybe she can stay in the garage. its your house too.

or maybe you can make an agreement. you will let her parents visit if she lets you keep that tank in the house.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a bit messy with water changes also - so I understand if you have nice carpet or hardwood floor you want to be careful.

A beautiful planted tank can be the center piece of a living room - a living piece of art.

I would show her pictures & start negotiations again!!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just keep a bunch of ShamWOWs handy


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

My boyfriend wasn't so much into the fish tank thing at first because I had a not-so-nice-looking-but-planted 20g and a little 5g when we first started dating, and then I got a 30g and I made it really nice looking. He liked it so much, he made me help him set up a 60g in his apt. When we moved into a townhouse together, he was a little concerned about the weight and possibility of tank wall failure (since we had to DIY the center beam on the 60g that was broken when we bought it), so we keep that one in the non-carpted part of our basement. 2 moves and 2 years later, the tank is still doing well so far. And the 30g is the centerpiece of our living room. The closest thing to a "blowout" i've heard of is the occasional crack in a tank from careless moving that causes a small trickle.....in the once instance of that I am thinking of, the trickle was so minimal it took who knows how long to even be discovered, and was left until a replacement tank was purchased. So I have to agree it might be time to renegotiate. 

Also, I grew up in MA and even if you could find fish / devise a setup that would work, would you really be able to enjoy your tank if you had to stand in the garage to see it in winter? For that matter, would you be able to enjoy the tank if it's out in your garage? Just something to think about. 

But again, I'd try renegotiating, maybe start small with a 5g tank on, as someone else suggested, a kitchen counter or similar so that messes during water changes would be contained on the countertop. If all goes well, and hopefully she even starts enjoying the look of the tank, you can expand from there 

edit: Saw this after I posted and think it's a great idea! hahahaha :icon_lol: 


wendyjo said:


> Just keep a bunch of ShamWOWs handy


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, you could go all out and get a nice ada set up. do everything right. make it perfect. nobody can complain about a nice ada setup!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I did read on here just a week ago or so of someone who's tank cracked and dumped all over. But I do think it's very rare.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

wendyjo said:


> I did read on here just a week ago or so of someone who's tank cracked and dumped all over. But I do think it's very rare.


 
you're not helping our arguement!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I know! I really wanted to help but I did think it needed to be said, lol.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

ok. hows this. i've been doing water damage restoration for about 10 years now. i have never been called to a broken aquarium, but almost everyday there is a hot water heater that goes.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

That is a most excellent point! Heck you can have bad damage from a toilet that overflows if it goes down thru the floorboards.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

timwag2001 said:


> ok. hows this. i've been doing water damage restoration for about 10 years now. i have never been called to a broken aquarium, but almost everyday there is a hot water heater that goes.


You've solved the dilemma.. just silicone some glass into a hot water tank and chuck it in the garage. Fish are warm, and if you get bored with them.. soup!


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a 37g in my garage, it gets down to about 50 degrees in there, if its 30 or so outside. It's insulated so that helps... This winter will be my first winter with the tank in there. I think it should be fine...


----------



## BetaBerry (May 5, 2010)

timwag2001 said:


> maybe she can stay in the garage. its your house too.
> 
> or maybe you can make an agreement. you will let her parents visit if she lets you keep that tank in the house.


LOL!

Joking aside, it *is* indeed your house too.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

BetaBerry said:


> LOL!
> 
> Joking aside, it *is* indeed your house too.



Agreed! I can understand your wife/GF not wanting you to go tank crazy, my wife is the same way. But she lets me have my fish room, and ONE tank on display in the house. She like the display tank.

I guess we are ALL curious as to the real reason she wont let you have a tank in the house... :icon_smil


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

I can relate to his problem. After 30 years of marriage I moved out for four months. My aquariums went out the door with me. When I came to my senses I decided that the pain without her was greater than the pain with her. I came home, the aquariums did not. :icon_frow

I have a very nice garage that can be kept temperate in the winter. Summers are my problem. August can see temperatures in the 100's all month. Talk about fish soup!


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I can have a tank in the basement.

Thanks for the advice and support guys!


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I used to keep all my tanks in the basement, and I was a batchelor who could do anything I wanted at the time. I love tanks in the basement! This will work great.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

BakedStuffedHuman said:


> Well, I can have a tank in the basement.
> 
> Thanks for the advice and support guys!


 
nice. i'm happy for you!


i have to go outside to go into my basement. but i have a room that's all to myself, i can haave what ever i want in there. hopefully by the end of the year i'll have it sheetrocked and painted with about a dozen tanks.


----------

